

Ask HN: How would you spend $25 on barnesandnoble.com? - quizbiz

I trust this community a lot and I just got a $25 gift card. I am not a very savvy or well read reader. I really enjoyed superfreakenomics and Founders at Work.<p>What reading does HN recommend these days?
I have not read Hackers and Painters.<p>p.s. I am a college freshman.
======
patio11
I really can't recommend The Long Tail enough. It is overrated and overstated
and _still_ the single most important book I've ever read about marketing on
the Internet.

------
navyrain
Although its not really in the same vein as hacker news, I really enjoyed Gang
Leader for a Day: [http://www.amazon.com/Gang-Leader-Day-Sociologist-
Streets/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Gang-Leader-Day-Sociologist-
Streets/dp/014311493X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266574137&sr=1-1)

------
helwr
buy Zen-and-the-Art-of-Motorcycle-Maintenance (paperback, $7.21), spend the
rest on coffee

~~~
dasht
It's a very cheesy book and tedious in parts and overall is rather
pretentious. The central metaphor, though, makes a brilliant recommendation
for someone who "trusts" HN so much, etc.

But... college freshman.... presumed to be "typical" ... hmm...

Maybe there's a good dictionary in that price range? The "Concise English
Oxford" is about $25, though I haven't personally seen it so can't
specifically recommend it.

Or, The Fannie Farmer Cookbook? Or something about how to do laundry? Or
something about law for tenants in landlord-tenant relations?

Perhaps some artsy fartsy book of erotic photos?

Oh! Got it! In the same vein as "Zen and the Art of...", how about "Surely
You're Joking, Mr. Feynman!: Adventures of a Curious Character" by Richard
Feynman?

p.s., re: "I really enjoyed superfreakenomics and Founders at Work." Which is
a good reason to not recommend any books in that vein and to instead suggest
books that encourage becoming mature and balanced.

------
cgherb911
art of the start by guy kawasaki

